# Medieval Clothing/Armor



## Rullenzar (Dec 28, 2012)

So here's the thing. I suck at remembering what names are for high fashion, peasant clothing, armor etc..

I'm asking for help in finding some good sites that have a list of medieval words for all this stuff. I'm at some points in my book trying to describe the clothing and I can't for the life of me remember the proper names so I add fillers and just generalize by saying leather or whatever.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 28, 2012)

It isn't original but I lope about Wikipedia and look at Category:Medieval_costume.
After that it is Google images to see examples.


----------



## wordwalker (Dec 28, 2012)

Other Scribes have recommended  ORB: Medieval Terms. It's more a dictionary than a way to find which term in the haystack you need, but great.


----------



## Graylorne (Dec 29, 2012)

Sherts, Trewes, & Hose .i. :
Pictorial Armor Glossary
Hurstwic: Clothing in the Viking Age
and to read:
Article: The Meanings of Medieval Clothes, by Rachel Hartman


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 7, 2013)

Clothes are time and geographic specific.
Refine your search by these and you should get a better list of what clothes were called.

I think the names of clothes were common, the only difference between rich and poor was the fabric, color and decoration of the outfits.


----------



## camradio (Jan 15, 2013)

A site I use to reference things a lot
Armor For Beginners


----------

